

Show HN: AI programming game - kronny
https://www.bomberbots.com

======
mey
[https://www.bomberbots.com/#/match/202081](https://www.bomberbots.com/#/match/202081)
is very interesting to watch

~~~
starshadowx2
It seems like the bots have a self-preservation strategy when they start out
trapped. They will stay stuck until another bot comes near, even though they
could escape at any time.

------
Maome
If the game server communicates in json why are bots limited to c#?

~~~
kronny
It's limited to .NET since it was easier for me to sandbox those bots. I've
planned support for more languages in the future, but anything that compiles
to .NET should be fine at the moment
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CLI_languages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CLI_languages)).

~~~
Maome
I look forward to seeing this support additional languages.

I wonder if you have considered creating a remote interface for bots? If they
are just sending and receiving json maybe something like websockets would
allow for a language agnostic server without the need for you to worry about
sandboxing different languages?

